# Inquiring about ok prowler big game 2



## northLAguy (Sep 9, 2015)

Looking for some insight on the ok prowler big game 2, i'am getting ready to purchase my first fishing type kayak, ive been using a small cheap kayak for fishing specks and reds but i want to upgrade and start btb style fishing. I have looked at alot of different kayaks like the kraken,tarpon 160 and even feelfree kayaks new wahoo they are relasing this fall, but i keep coming back to the prowler big game 2 for some reason. Being that i live in north louisiana theres really no where to demo the style kayaks iam looking at so before i drive 6 hrs to demo a kayak id like to be well educated on it first. Ive never btb in a kayak before so i reaching out to those that are knowledgeable about that style of fishing. I like everything i read and see about the big game,iam just afraid the 34"width will be tough fighting thru the surf. And advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a first generation BG and I think it's an excellent yak for punching through surf and fishing open water. I've taken mine out in some pretty gnarly stuff and it handles well and surfs pretty good too.


----------



## northLAguy (Sep 9, 2015)

If I believe right first generation BG are 28" wide , how is the stability on a kayak that narrow, never been on one that narrow and the kraken is 29"wide and thats the only thing iam not sure about it, i like the width of the BG II but not sure i will need that extra 5" of width


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

first gen are just as wide; 34"


----------



## northLAguy (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok i wasnt aware they were the same size, thats good to hear cause i really like the BGII, i just need to find a dealer around the gulfshores area to demo one with, any suggestions on who i can contact in that area


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, the closest OK dealer is Fairhope Boat Company or their sister store, Pensacola Kayak and Sail. I'd be more than happy to let you try my older hull. The hull design is the same essentially the deck layout is considerably different than the new one.

I'd call Fairhope Boat Company. They usually let folks demo them at the yacht club right down the street from the store.


----------



## northLAguy (Sep 9, 2015)

Ok thanks i might take you up on that, i get down to the gulfshores/foley 5 to 6 times a yr, thats where ive been doing all my kayak fishing there in little lagoon and where i plan on doing most of my btb fishing. I'll check out th fairhope boat company and see if they have any of the new models available for demo. Thanks again man&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

I have the newest generation of the Big Game II and I love it. It is stable enough to stand in, and there is plenty of storage. I have done both inshore and offshore on this boat. It punches through the surf with little effort, I can even surf it in. And the 600lb capacity is awesome. I bought mine from Kayak Experience in Destin.


----------



## northLAguy (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice looking kayak!! Iam pretty sure iam gonna go with the bgII i just dont want too make a choice without demoing one first, with all the homework ive done though i feel confident its the right kayak for me, thanks


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Go with it I have Malibu X-Factor and other than the BG being little shorter it is a beast Stable and floats in skinny water and does well in the surf and real stable and less expensive. I have had my XF since 2002 and it is a great boat. I know guys wit older BG and the love them.


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a first generation BG and love it. I am not a small guy so I love the extra stability. Shoot me a message if you're in the fort walton area and you can try it out


----------

